# New to FF



## butterfly56 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi
I've been on the pill for 11 years and stopped taking it in February, AF has been very irregular and incredibly light and i had no period pains, back ache eta also my skin quickly changed from clear to bad acne. Only been TTC since June (Which i know is no time at all but it still hurts) but i just knew my body wasn't doing what it should be doing, so i booked a appointment at the doctors. After speaking to my GP, i had numerous blood tests which showed I'm not ovulating, along with my acne this leads my GP to be 99% positive i have PSO. A few weeks ago my DH had SA and results are normal so as off last week a letter was sent to St Richards in Chichester for me to be referred to Dr Ibrahim. While I'm waiting for the referral my GP has given me a prescription for clomid, enough for 3 cycles. I'll start taking it when AF arrives which i think will happen on Christmas day  i'm starting on 50mg for 5 days then I've got to have a blood test on the 11th day. If i don't ovulate i then take 100mg on the following cycle. I'm very nervous about taking it due to the side effects I've read about. And I'm nervous about my appointment at the fertility clinic, does anyone know what happens first?? and roughly how long the NHS wait is to see Dr Ibrahim??
Thanks Butterfly56


----------



## pinkcat (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to FF butterfly56!

Good luck for your clomid treatment...









Chichester is covered by our South East boards http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=527.0 have a look there and you may well find other members going to the same clinic who can answer questions about waiting times etc...

Here are a few links to help you find your way round the site:

Clomid
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

PCOS
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=13.0

Post in whatever section you like and make yourself at home.

We also have a live chatroom : click on the link at the top of your screen to enter it. Newbie chat is on Wednesdays at 8pm http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266325.0

Good luck!



pinkcat


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi butterfly
Your situation sounds similar to mine, only I was on the pill for 18 years, and I am now 38. I stopped taking the pill in July 2009. I've been TTC since Aug 2009 so went through the same tests as you. I have PCOS. I did 5 x rounds of clomid from Jan to June this year. But my cycles were monitored so I had an internal ultrasound scan on days 9, 11 and sometimes 13 of my cycle and then a trigger injection to make me ovulate. is this what you are doing too? I did not have any side effects and 100mg Clomid helped me ovulate 3 times, so it could work for you. 
best of luck and hope this info helps


----------



## butterfly56 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Loopee8
Thanks for you reply. AF did arrive on Christmas day so i took my 1st clomid on boxing day, i had one tablet of 50mg everyday for 5 days. Apart from very weird, vivid dreams i had no side effects thank goodness. We were away skiing so i decided to take them at night, so i didn't feel too bad in the day. Because my last 2 cycles have been 18 days i have a blood test booked in for CD 11 which is the 21day progesterone test, to see if I've ovulated. I started the OPK this morning, but no LH surge yet. I was hoping while i was away Ive have the letter from the hospital for the referral to the fertility clinic but no sign as yet. but doctors have given me enough clomid for another 2 cycles while I'm waiting.
Great that you have a +ve OPK my fingers are crossed for you. If not Good luck for the IUI. Does your PSO give you short cycles?
Butterfly xx


----------



## loopee8 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hi Butterfly56
on the contrary, my PCOS gives me long cycles - my cycle can be anywhere from 31 to 51 days! I also took Clomid at night - that was the recommendation because it can cause dizziness. But if you are sleeping then I guess you can't feel the dizziness!
Best of luck to you
x


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi butterfly
me n u sound like were at the same place... however my 1st clomid cycle didnt work although wen i had a scan on day 11 they said i had a matured egg in my ovary just not sure if it got release?? have u found out if u have ovulated yet? hope so... has your doctor told you to start on 100mg straight away on your second month? 
kirsty xxx


----------



## butterfly56 (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi Kirsty
I hadn't ovulated this morning and had my 21 day progesterone blood test today so get the results for that on Wednesday, my progesterone was only 2 before i started clomid so will be interesting if its improved. And yes if i don't ovulate my GP has told me to take 100mg on the next cycle. My AF is due in 7 days now so the wait begins, its a bummer doing the OPK coz i feel already like its not worked. 
I find it hard to guesstimate when I'm meant to ovulate coz my cycles are only 18days or less.
I replied to your post earlier and just read the other replies you've recieved and saw that your a massage therapist, I'm a beauty therapist, spooky hey!
xxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

hi butterfly
yeah that spooky that were in the same profession 
my hospital dont tell me if ive ovulated tried to ring but they wudnt tell me just saying they wud b in contact if there were any problems so im hopin i have been doin  
good luck 4 ur OFT and keep me posted so hope it works 4 u xxx


----------



## kirstykb1 (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry that was meant 2 b good luck 4 ur OTD XXX


----------

